# Will my set up work for gators?



## Wlrountree (Aug 13, 2013)

Pulled a tag this year and have decided to take my bow to stick the tag line. Never bow fished before and I was wondering what kind of arrow rest you bow fisherman use. Mine is set up with a fall away and I have an old tuning fork style. Should I spend the money and get a roller rest, saw one on amazon for 6$, or even one of the oblong enclosing rests? How about the slides? Or will one of mine work just fine? I'm completely new to this but have been kicking it around for a while and now that I'm going to buy it to gator hunt anyway might as well start bow fishing too.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 13, 2013)

I would suggest that the other end of the line not be attached to your bow but to a buoy. They make them just for that ,you stick a 400lb gator you will lose your bow if the line is connected to it I'm afraid


----------



## watermedic (Aug 13, 2013)

Muzzy Gator getter kit with a fishhook rest 

or the Gator-Aider kit that you can use you drop away with.

Both work well.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 13, 2013)

You don't want to use safety slides as the rubber/plastic bumper on the back of the arrow can break allowing the slide to come right off the back of the arrow. a gator specific arrow will have a place to attach the line to the broadhead, incase the arrow gets broken in the fight. I would suggest a Cajun brand shaft, they're a little stiffer than most Bowfishing arrows and work better at higher poundage. I like the innerlock three blade grapple tip myself. A roller rest, or fishhook will work fine, but if you're line is tied the the front your fall away rest, depending on the model, should work too


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2013)

Steel force head would be a great choice... I really like the gator-aider as well!


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the west points they are best!! Those things are accurate up to 50 yards!! Would not hunt without them. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## watermedic (Aug 22, 2013)

The steel force gator heads are the best as long as you have enough energy to penetrate his hide. It will not pull out!

Here is a link:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Steel+Force+Gator+Broadhead_i11012_baseitem.html


----------

